# Advantix frontline or other what do you use to prevent?



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

so, What do you use to prevent flea ticks? What have you found works best?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I use Frontline.

Please do a search on this forum for Advantix before you consider using it.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sam, I use Frontline. I know Linda uses Advantix, but my vet and my breeder have seen bad reactions in small dogs from Advantix, so I don't use it. I have not had any problems with Frontline. It does not repel ticks, but it does kill them once they are attached for a period of time. My boys get a lot of ticks around here.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Brady's mom said:


> Sam, I use Frontline. I know Linda uses Advantix, but my vet and my breeder have seen bad reactions in small dogs from Frontline, so I don't use it. I have not had any problems with Frontline. It does not repel ticks, but it does kill them once they are attached for a period of time. My boys get a lot of ticks around here.


Karen, you say you do and do not use Frontline...did you mean that you DO use Frontline and you DON'T use Advantix?

Anyone know about Revolution, which my vet recommended?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Hi Sam,

Here are a few links to some threads about this. There are a few methods that different people use for differing reasons. Hope this helps! If you still have questions, just shoot. 

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=4612&highlight=revolution

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=1374&highlight=revolution

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=6238&highlight=revolution

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5873&highlight=revolution

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=515&highlight=revolution

http://havaneseforum.com/showthread.php?t=5407&highlight=advantix


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sheri,
Thanks for catching my mistake. I meant advantix which I don't use.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

This is such important info that I haven't heard from anywhere here. One vet even had Tucker on Advantix! Yikes! I'm anxious to hear about Revolution...it seemed to me that Frontline didn't really work.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

I USED ADVANTIX TODAY! :jaw: Hopefully I don't regret it.
AFTER I put it on, I thought to post the question.
We have lots of ticks AND mosquitos. 

Frontline plus also takes care of the ticks but it didn't seem to list all the diff types of ticks so I thought it wouldn't be as effective.
My vet RECOMMENDS advantix to its customers, hmmm....

Maybe I should alternate to be on the safe side or do advantix during the warmer months and then either nothing or switch during the winter?
I mean these treatments are basically pesticides, right, and we are putting it topically on our dogs which are probably getiing some degree into their systems..... Isn't revolution a pil, which would be throughout its system?


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I have used Advantix without any issues on my two. The ticks are REAL bad where I train with Riley. I am thinking of trying Frontline this year and see how well it handles the ticks but I am little nervouse as ticks really freak me out.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Revolution is a liquid that you put at the base of the neck, like the others. If you dog doesn't have issues, I guess I might not worry about it, but Tucker seems to be sensitive to chemicals/immunizations.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

Sam, I wouldn't worry too much. Just keep an eye out for any reaction. Like I said, Linda uses it all of the time and she lives in our area. The nice thing about Advantix is that is actually repels the ticks, Frontline does not repel them.


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I have used all of them but the revolution. I didn't have any problems with any of them, well except that Advantix and frontline just did not do the job. The girls are on Advantage it is working great. The frontline used to work great on my big dogs. Maybe the fleas here are just immune to it now. I don't do the Advantage every month since it kills fleas for three months. We don't have a problem with ticks here. 

I don't use the revolution because it is new. New drugs have no long term studies. I did use it on my cat and he became diabetic shortly after I started, when I stopped using it on him it took a couple of months but the diabeties went away. The vet said this was a rare reaction to the revolution. 

I hope this helps.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Well, he was scratching at the area a little, we'll se if it progress...


----------



## Eva (Jun 20, 2008)

I use Revolution for Todd and love it. 
He's really flea bite sensitive and Advantage doesn't keep them away. 
Revolution works by absorbing into the bloodstream and is a repellant as well as a flea killer.
He's never had a reaction to it and it seems to work a full month.


----------



## Jérôme (Dec 5, 2008)

Fleas are immune to Frontline now more and mor her in France, so my vet recommend Stronghold, I never had any problem with fleas and ticks


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Wow, again...great information but even more dilema. I used Revolution on the felines...all under 10 lbs for years and years, without any problems...but again apples/oranges...dogs/cats. We do have a lot of ticks in this area.


----------



## trueblue (Jan 22, 2008)

Frontline just quit working for us, so we switched to Advantage Multi and haven't had any problems.


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Geez...I read the links Marg posted and now I am more confused than ever !!! Half a dozen of one and 6 of another.

Kathy/Linda (Dexter)...what do you use being in the NC area? I would not be anxious to pull of a blood-engorged tick or find one crawling in my bed.....ewwwwww !!!!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Evye's Mom said:


> Geez...I read the links Marg posted and now I am more confused than ever !!! Half a dozen of one and 6 of another.
> 
> Kathy/Linda (Dexter)...what do you use being in the NC area? I would not be anxious to pull of a blood-engorged tick or find one crawling in my bed.....ewwwwww !!!!


I agree, Sharlene. It can be VERY confusing! :frusty: I'm very hesitant to use anything on Ricky - last summer, I didn't use a single product on him - because he had a toxic reaction to vaccines over a year ago and it was a worry getting him out of the woods. Even the doc said we shouldn't put anything like these treatments on him and hope for the best. Ticks are not a real concern here, but fleas are! 

I used Frontline on Sammy for 3 months, but that was it.


----------



## karlabythec (Nov 9, 2008)

I use Advantage...we don't have a tick problem here, so I don't know if it works for ticks or not. Frontline stopped working on fleas in our area...the vet said it was like they became resistant to it and now he is starting to see the same thing with Advantage. 
I tried Comfortis (a pill) with the shepherds and it works good...just a little more pricey.


----------



## jimandjudy4321 (Aug 13, 2007)

I have been using COMFORTIS for a year now on Annie. Its a once a month pill from the vet. I got a 6 month supply for about $60.00. The pill must be given with food or she will throw up immediately, so I break the pill into four pieces and wrap each piece in some soft cheese. She has been absolutely tick and flea free, no side effects and I just mark my calendar when she's due for her next pill. 
Before I started using COMFORTIS, I used Advantix and did not have good results.....see about it with your vet.


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 1, 2006)

One more thing that concerns me about Advantix is that you can't use it on cats. I have 2 cats in my house, so I am afraid to get it even near them.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

*alternating treatment for flea ticks?*

since using Advantix on Harry he is scratching more, but not overly and I see no other symptoms of anything.... Maybe I will just use up the package I have of it and when its gone either go to something else....
See, I have to use something on him, we have woods next to us, we get all kinds of ticks and I am sure the fleas would be a problem for him too if I do not use something. 
So, that being said since it seems like the parasites are becoming immune some frontline dogs I wonder if alternating would be ideal. Like even alternating revolution and advantage, or frontline and the pill form, etc...

I wonder if someone would want to set up a poll to see which methods/brands are the most popular. I do not have enough knowledge for that.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

I will be checking on the flea/tick medication and doing the research; we are not on anything right now. 

Heartgard Plus, Small chewable for Heartworm is being given once a month.


----------



## Posh's Mom (Dec 20, 2007)

i use frontline because my vet has sworn she'd drink if she had too, she thinks it is much safer than a lot of products out there.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

*How long for it to be effective*

Ok, so that was the 8th that I applied the advantix, and today is the 10th, and guess what I found on him in between his eyes? An engourged deer tick... so, it was probably there on the 8th already, so why had it not been affected by the advantix, maybe it takes a while for it to go through his system, I mean in theory it should have died right?


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I would let the vet know. Apparently it is not working. Did you check the expiration date?


----------



## littlebuddy (May 30, 2007)

i use revolution, it's all in one and i love it.


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

my understanding is that there should be no epiration otherwise it is NOT a US product. Would that short amount of time the advantix be in his system, I am assumint the tick was on him BEFOR I put on the advantix, but not for certain.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I use the Advantix It repels the ticks from even getting on the pups. Since I've had Lyme and it's a major problem in this area, I use the heavy artillery. My guys hike where there is a huge deer tick population. I hate putting it on them, because it can't be good for them, but Lyme is worse for me!


----------



## LuvCicero (Mar 31, 2008)

I don't use anything during the cold months. I did use the Comfortis last summer and we were pleased with no fleas. My vet said it doesn't work for ticks and we don't have any in our area. She said if we went to the mountains to put a tick collar on then remove it and store in a small glass jar till we needed it again.


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

We're also using Comfortis for Abby - the pill seems to be working well and we don't have a mess with the liquid medicine in her hair. I just keep a close watch for ticks since it doesn't protect against those. 

Kathie


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

littlebuddy said:


> i use revolution, it's all in one and i love it.


I'm am leaning towards Revolution too. I used it for the cats and simplifies things...but costly. Do you get it from your vet or other? If I remember correctly, it was somewhere around $65 for a 6-month supply (yikes, x 2).


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

Revoultion just does the brown tick, we have deer ticks here, which is what I just pulled off Harry yesterday, so I don't think it would work, then again I guess the advantix isn't either?:frusty:


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

I did not know that about the expiration date. I wonder where Pet Smart is buying their Advantage from. I will have to look for someplace else to get it.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Sam375 said:


> my understanding is that there should be no epiration otherwise it is NOT a US product. Would that short amount of time the advantix be in his system, I am assumint the tick was on him BEFOR I put on the advantix, but not for certain.


Did you wait 3 days before and 3 days after to wash him or get him wet?


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

He had a bath on the 6th, put the advantix on him the 8, found the tick 10, and gave a bath yesterday. I thought I read to wait 24hrs after a bath to apply... was I mistaken? did I just waste it then? I am thinking of alternating with frontline plus (just hope their not immune around here), he seems sensitive near the area and he scratches there now, NOT all the time but more than before...


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

Revolution - because it combines the fleas medication with the heartworm protection. My vet carries all of them, and she recommended Revolution.
Gina


----------



## Sam375 (Feb 2, 2009)

well, I just found ANOTHER swollen tick on Harry, almost where his black eyeliner starts at the top of his eye, I am really NOT impressed with advantix, the ticks seem to like Harry's head.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Ewwww, that's not good!


----------



## Evye's Mom (Dec 16, 2008)

Poor Little Harry !!!!


----------

